# Obtain Working Visa



## lilacB (Sep 1, 2012)

> I am a Sri lankan , who graduated from Deakin University ,Australia 2011 .I majored in Marketing and Management.Im also following a graphic
> designing course in Sri Lanka .I also got a score of 8 for my IELTS .Im currently living in my home country (Sri Lanka) working as a
> marketing officer in a Hotel Company(6 months ).Im planing to permanently move to NZ and work there .
> I have some concerns,
> A.Can I apply directly for a Permanent residency/ or can I get a sponsorship from an Accredited firm ?
> B.My fiance is planing to do his masters in NZ , he is an Accounting graduate .What is our best VISA option 

Thank you In advance 
Lilac


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I think if you have enough points you can apply for PR directly but it takes a while. If you find an accredited firm to sponsor you you get a 30 month visa that is processed much faster so you get here quicker. After getting the medical reports done it took my accredited employer visa 5 days to get approved. Then you get to nZ faster and can apply for residency at your own leisure!
Where you from in Sri Lanka? Beautiful country - I've been surfing there all up and down the east coast!


----------



## lilacB (Sep 1, 2012)

*Hey*



toadsurfer said:


> I think if you have enough points you can apply for PR directly but it takes a while. If you find an accredited firm to sponsor you you get a 30 month visa that is processed much faster so you get here quicker. After getting the medical reports done it took my accredited employer visa 5 days to get approved. Then you get to nZ faster and can apply for residency at your own leisure!
> Where you from in Sri Lanka? Beautiful country - I've been surfing there all up and down the east coast!



Thank you for your reply , from the research I do not have enough points for PR, I have to get a work VISA, do you have any idea of possible job companies who are willing to sponsor me ?
btw really ? I live in Mount Lavina .

thank you


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, stayed in Pottuvil near Arugam for a month or so. Cool place. 

If you google 'new Zealand accredited employers list' you should find the list of accredited employers who have consented to being revealed. It's on the nz immi website somewhere. 
Have a look through it and see of any of the employers are in your industry. 
Good luck!


----------

